# Sneak Peek: Alexander McQueen For Target!



## StereoXGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Nylon Magazine has a first look of the new McQ for Target collection:
































Many more images available at Nylon Magazine.

No word yet on when the collection comes out.

Source: NYLON MAGAZINE


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the last dress... but the rest, I'm not sure how I feel about it! especially those patterned leggings!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 23, 2009)

i agree that dress is very nice, i like the coat as well.


----------



## szie (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooo I'm liking the black coat and the last dress.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 23, 2009)

I love Alexander McQueen's style, although I'm not a fan of patterned leggings no matter who designs them.

It's a shame we don't have Target over here


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 24, 2009)

Not really my cup of tea, the last dress is ok-ish, again not really my thing.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 24, 2009)

i would wear those for real.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jan 29, 2009)

I didn't know that Alexander McQueen was going to launch a collection at Target, sounds interesting though..


----------



## Ricci (Jan 29, 2009)

Not my style


----------



## Aprill (Jan 29, 2009)

Well darn, I left my Nylon magazine in the truck, I love everything!


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

The grey jacket in the first photo? Yes, please!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 27, 2009)

not my style! although target definately has some cute stuff! their accessories are hard to pass up!


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 27, 2009)

Not for me


----------



## Karren (Feb 27, 2009)

The first blue dress and the last lbd are nice!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 27, 2009)

Not my style either...


----------



## Jolanka (Feb 28, 2009)

Well... I like the grey jacket and the last dress, but I don't think there's a Target anywhere in QuÃ©bec...??


----------



## kuuipo415 (Mar 3, 2009)

I saw them at my Target today! I really wanted to get the black tee that has the McQ logo on it but I decided to not buy it...I wish I did, but by the time i go back i know it'll probably be gone! Overall i think all the other stuff was a little too crazy for me...especially that crazy pink zigzag or strip leggings! yowza!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 3, 2009)

Not really my style, but the last dress is kinda cute.


----------



## brightlights (Mar 5, 2009)

Not impressed with the clothes.

And the girl(?) with the short hair looks like Edward Cullen!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 5, 2009)

those shoe boots are awesome


----------



## Roxie (Mar 7, 2009)

Not too sure about the clothes - probably because I can't get passed how 'blah' the models look!


----------

